# They're Here! 034Motorsport B8/B8.5 Audi Allroad Rear Differential Mount Inserts & X-Brace!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Introductory Special: ACTIVE*

We're pleased to announce an *exclusive* Introductory Special on a line of all-new B8/B8.5 Audi A4 Drivetrain & Chassis Upgrades by 034Motorsport! These performance parts are in-stock and ready to ship. :thumbup:

*034Motorsport Drivetrain Mount Insert Package, B8 Audi A4/S4/RS4, A5/S5/RS5, Q5/SQ5 Billet Aluminum*

*Retail:* $255.00 + Shipping

*Introductory Special:* $225.00 + Shipping

(Individual inserts are available separately below.)

*Introductory special pricing is available through June 20th. Thank you for all of the interest, and we hope you enjoy this new line of performance upgrades for your Audi!*

​
034Motorsport is proud to offer our Billet Aluminum Drivetrain Mount Insert Package for the B8 Audi A4/S4/RS4, A5/S5/RS5, and Q5/SQ5! The factory Audi transmission and rear differential mounts have large voids in the rubber damping medium, which results in excessive drivetrain movement under load. This movement results in slop than can be observed when accelerating, decelerating, shifting, and launching.

These billet aluminum inserts are designed to fill the large voids in the factory transmission and rear differential mounts, and limit drivetrain movement without sacrificing ride quality or introducing any additional noise, vibration, or harshness into the cabin. By filling the voids in the factory mounts, this package eliminates the associated slop to ensure that you experience crisper shifts, harder launches, and a smoother driving experience.

This mount insert package was thoroughly tested by 034Motorsport, JH Motorsports, and independent Audi enthusiasts before release. Installation is very simple, can be performed in minutes, and is completely reversible.

*Features:*

T6-6061 Billet Aluminum Construction
CNC-Machined In-House
Clear Anodized Finish for Durability
Engineered to Fill Voids In Factory Transmission/Differential Mounts
Drastically Reduces Transmission & Differential Movement During Shifting & Deceleration
Improves Shifting Feel, Resulting in Crisper Shifts
Allows for Harder Launches & Better Response from Rear Differential
Will Not Cause Additional NVH Transfer Inside Cabin
Easy, Straightforward Installation Takes Minutes!
*What's Included:*

034Motorsport Billet Aluminum Transmission Mount Insert
034Motorsport Billet Aluminum Rear Differential Mount Insert Pair (Front) - *New Product!*
034Motorsport Billet Aluminum Rear Differential Carrier Mount Insert Pair (Rear) - *New Product!*
*Installation Instructions:*

Transmission Mount Insert: *Web* - *PDF*
Rear Differential Mount Insert (Front): Web - *PDF*
Rear Differential Carrier Mount Insert (Rear): Web - *PDF*
*Fitment:*

2009 - Present Audi A4 (B8/B8.5) - *Quattro Models Only*
2010 - Present Audi S4 (B8/B8.5)
2013 - Present Audi RS4 (B8/B8.5)
2008 - Present Audi A5 (B8/B8.5) - *Quattro Models Only*
2008 - Present Audi S5 (B8/B8.5)
2013 - Present Audi RS5 (B8/B8.5)
2008 - Present Audi Q5/SQ5 (B8/B8.5)
2010 - Present Audi A8 (D4) - *Quattro Models Only*
2012 - Present Audi S8 (D4)
The *new* Rear Differential Mount Inserts are also available separately!

*034Motorsport Rear Differential Carrier Mount Insert Kit, B8 Audi A4/S4/RS4, A5/S5/RS5, Q5/SQ5*



*Retail:* $95.00 + Shipping
*Introductory Special:* $85.00 + Shipping

*034Motorsport Rear Differential (Front) Mount Upgrade Kit, B8 Audi A4/S4/RS4, A5/S5/RS5, Q5/SQ5*



*Retail:* $85.00 + Shipping
*Introductory Special:* $78.00 + Shipping

*034Motorsport X-Brace Billet Aluminum Chassis Reinforcement, B8 Audi A4/S4/RS4, A5/S5/RS5, Q5/SQ5*

*Retail:* $495.00 + Shipping

*Introductory Special:* $445.00 + Shipping

​
034Motorsport is proud to offer our Billet Aluminum X-Brace Chassis Reinforcement Upgrade for the B8 & B8.5 Audi A4/S4/RS4, A5/S5/RS5, and Q5/SQ5! The factory Audi front subframe brace is manufactured from multiple pieces of stamped steel, and allows for performance-hindering chassis flex under load. This torsional flex can result in improper suspension geometry and alignment when cornering, and leads to vague steering feel and lack of steering precision.

The 034Motorsport X-Brace is a billet aluminum chassis reinforcement to replace the factory front subframe brace to increase torsional rigidity, resulting in improved steering feel and handling performance. Machined in-house from T6-6061 billet aluminum, the 034Motorsport X-Brace is engineered to outperform the stock welded, stamped steel part and ensure that suspension geometry is not compromised by chassis flex under hard cornering. 

This chassis brace upgrade was thoroughly tested by 034Motorsport and independent Audi enthusiasts before release. Installation is very simple, can be performed in minutes, and is completely reversible.

*Features:*

T6-6061 Billet Aluminum Construction
CNC-Machined In-House
Clear Anodized Finish for Durability
Engineered to Replace Factory Front Subframe Brace
Drastically Reduces Chassis Flex When Cornering
Enhances Handling Dynamics and Performance
Improves Steering Feel, Consistency, and Precision
Will Not Cause Additional NVH Transfer Inside Cabin
Modular Design Fits Both B8 (Pre-Facelift) & B8.5 (Facelift) Models
Easy, Straightforward Installation!
*What's Included:*

034Motorsport Billet Aluminum X-Brace Chassis Reinforcement (Fits B8/B8.5 Audi A4/S4/RS4, A5/S5/RS5, Q5/SQ5)
Modular X-Brace Inserts (Set of 2) 
M10 X-Brace Assembly Screws (Set of 4)
M5 Undercarriage Tray Mounting Screws (Set of 4)
15mm Undercarriage Tray Mounting Washers (Set of 4)
*Installation Instructions:*

*Web* - *PDF*
*Product Information Sheet*
*Fitment:*

2009 - Present Audi A4 (B8/B8.5) - *All LHD Models*
2010 - Present Audi S4 (B8/B8.5) - *All LHD Models*
2013 - Present Audi RS4 (B8/B8.5) - *All LHD Models*
2008 - Present Audi A5 (B8/B8.5) - *All LHD Models Except Cabriolet*
2008 - Present Audi S5 (B8/B8.5) - *All LHD Models Except Cabriolet*
2013 - Present Audi RS5 (B8/B8.5)- *All LHD Models Except Cabriolet*
2008 - Present Audi Q5/SQ5 (B8/B8.5) - *All LHD Models*
*Replaces:*

8T1 399 345J / 8T1399345J
8K1 399 345E / 8K1399345E
*Please Note:*

Fits LHD (Left-Hand-Drive) Vehicles Only. Does Not Fit RHD (Right-Hand-Drive) Vehicles.
Does Not Fit Cabriolet.
We recommend using new factory stretch bolts to install the X-Brace. Complete factory bolt kits are sold separately below. 
B8 (Pre-Facelift) X-Brace Bolt Kit
B8.5 (Facelift) X-Brace Bolt Kit
Please don't hesitate to contact us via PM or email if you have any questions. 

*Click Here to Order Full Drivetrain Insert Package!*

*Click Here to Order Rear Differential Carrier Mount Insert Pair*

*Click Here to Order Rear Differential (Front) Mount Insert Pair* - Please Note: This product will replace any existing polyurethane insert upgrade, if you already have one installed.

*Click Here to Order Transmission Mount Insert*

*Click Here to Order X-Brace*

Pre-Facelift (B8) Subframe Bolt Kit
Post-Facelift (B8.5) Subframe Bolt Kit


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

So many orders!  (Thank you!)

We still have a few of the Rear Differential Carrier Mount Inserts and Rear Differential (Front) Mount Upgrades left. We also still have a handful of the first run of X-Brace Chassis Reinforcement Upgrades ready to ship. We've already started machining more of them in case we run out, and stock should be replenished before the Introductory Special pricing ends. :thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

I know that was a lot of information to put in one post, so I'll be going through and posting details about the individual components as the Introductory Special continues. 



*034Motorsport B8 Audi S4 Quattro Rear Differential Carrier Mount Insert Kit, Billet Aluminum*

034Motorsport is pleased to present another first for the B8 Audi S4, with our Billet Aluminum Rear Differential Carrier Mount Insert Upgrade Kit! The factory Audi rear differential carrier bushings have voids in the rubber damping medium, which results in excessive rear differential movement (twisting) under load. This movement allows for unwanted drivetrain slop (and sometimes clunks) that can be observed when accelerating, decelerating, and shifting.

These billet aluminum inserts are designed to fill the voids in the factory B8 Audi A4/S4/RS4, A5/S5/RS5, Q5/SQ5 & C7 Audi A6/S6/RS6, A7/S7/RS7 rear differential carrier mounts, and limit rear differential movement without sacrificing ride quality or introducing any additional noise, vibration, or harshness into the cabin. By filling the voids in the factory mounts, these inserts eliminate the associated slop and ensures that you're experiencing smoother shifting and throttle transitions, and an improved driving experience.

Installation is very simple, can be performed in minutes, and is completely reversible.



*Features:*

CNC-Machined Billet Aluminum Construction with Clear Anodized Finish
Application-Specific Design for Optimal Fitment and Performance
Engineered to Fill Voids In Factory Rear Differential Mounts
Drastically Reduces Rear Differential Movement During Shifting, Acceleration, and Deceleration
Improves Shifting Feel, Resulting in Crisper Shifts
Will Not Cause Additional NVH Transfer Inside Cabin
Easy, Straightforward Installation Takes Minutes!
*What's Included:*

034Motorsport Billet Aluminum Rear Differential Carrier Mount Insert Pair
*Installation Instructions:*

Click Here!
*Fitment:*

2009 - Present Audi A4 (B8) - *Quattro Models Only*
2010 - Present Audi S4 (B8)
2013 - Present Audi RS4 (B8)
2008 - Present Audi A5 (B8) - *Quattro Models Only*
2008 - Present Audi S5 (B8) 
2013 - Present Audi RS5 (B8)
2008 - Present Audi Q5/SQ5 (B8)
2012 - Present Audi A6 (C7) - *Quattro Models Only*
2012 - Present Audi S6 (C7)
2012 - Present Audi RS6 (C7)
2012 - Present Audi A7 (C7) - *Quattro Models Only*
2012 - Present Audi S7 (C7)
2012 - Present Audi RS7 (C7)
2010 - Present Audi A8 (D4) - *Quattro Models Only*
2012 - Present Audi S8 (D4)
*Installs Into:*

8K0 599 257N / 8K0599257N


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Only two days left to purchase at the Introductory Special pricing!


----------

